# Mites?



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all! I have a friend who recently got two kids and their heads look like this (see photos). The previous owner said they had mites and treated with ivermectin and DE which is what I suspect the white powder is. I have told them to keep the kids separate for the time being, but I’m looking for advice or a possible diagnosis? The patches by the mouth resembled something similar to sore mouth, but the main focus is on their head/ears so I didn’t think sore mouth? Very crusty. If I were to debride the areas, it is an open wound underneath. Any ideas? Is it from mites?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is warm enough, I'd give them a bath and scrub off what you can. Then put NuStock on. Obviously don't get in eyes or nose.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝ 

I also would give a shot of Ivomec SQ.
1 cc pet 40 lbs.


----------

